# How to sharpen a router plane cutter?



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I just became the proud owner of a Stanley 71. I can't figure out how to sharpen the one piece "L" shaped cutter. It's the flat edged one. 
The pointed cutter is removable and poses no problem.
Anyone familiar with this cutter. I'd appreciate any help.
Thanks a lot folks.


----------



## Greenhead Sharpening (Nov 24, 2009)

do you have a pic of what you are trying to sharpen. It might help me help you


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Greenhead Sharpening said:


> do you have a pic of what you are trying to sharpen. It might help me help you


I'll get one tomorrow.
Thanks.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I use my WS3000 and do it carefully by hand. I can also see doing it on a table edge with a stone, you would just have limited stroke or have to slide it sideways back and forth. Lapping the back is easy since you can control it easier. The main issue I've had is accidently rolling it a little and causing an uneven bevel and then having to regrind the bevel. I'd probably have more control with a stone, but I tend to get lazy with my sharpening and turn to my WS3000.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Gene Howe said:


> The pointed cutter is removable and poses no problem.
> .


I am a little confused. I don't have a #71, but are you saying you can't get the flat bottom cutter out ? I thought they all just interchanged in the body.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Mine is a single piece iron for my straight edge blade.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

ACP said:


> Mine is a single piece iron for my straight edge blade.


Mine is also. Don't know why the pointed cutter (don't know what to call it) is removable and the straight cutter is one piece with the shaft. 
The cutting edge on mine is pretty buggered up. I guess I'll just have to suck it up and spend the time to do it by hand. 
I don't trust myself at the grinder or the Worksharp with such a small and "odd" angled piece...odd angle to get the piece to the sharpening medium, that is.
Having never owned or used a router plane, what is the pointed blade used for?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I think it is just for easier clean up. Shears the wood fibers at a skewed angle. My straight one actually has a slight skew to it. Same principle I suppose as a moving fillister with a skew, pulls it tight and shears the fibers. Mine came from the Antique store with the slight skew so I just left it.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

ACP said:


> I think it is just for easier clean up. Shears the wood fibers at a skewed angle. My straight one actually has a slight skew to it. Same principle I suppose as a moving fillister with a skew, pulls it tight and shears the fibers. Mine came from the Antique store with the slight skew so I just left it.


Yeah, it would be easier to get in the corners of a dado.


----------



## MuseumWood (Mar 6, 2010)

Aggravating, aren't they! I like to put a stone at the edge of a table or workbench and sit on a low stool to get close to the work. As noted above, the back is easy for both the "L" or straight cutter and the spear-point. The bevel is essentially the same as a small chisel.

These things are too small for powered sharpening devices. I would stick with my oil or water stones. Don't think of it as a chore or PITA. Think of it as a quiet time and good for meditating on what you are going to do with the tool. Work in the corners to help keep your stones flat. People tend to do everything in the middle of the stone and end up with a big flat "U".


----------



## MuseumWood (Mar 6, 2010)

Gene Howe,
The spear point is used skewed to clean up a dado or a rabbet. It is also used to remove waste from a dado after the shoulders are cut.
MuseumWood (Wade Whitlock)


----------

